

Theacademynewyork ig account hacked – someone help? - advertising

This is the only place I know of that might get the right people&#x27;s attention. Sorry for the inappropriate post, it&#x27;s just a great account and thought I&#x27;d try to help the guy out. I don&#x27;t run the account.<p>Original account was @theacademynewyork and the hacked account name changed to @bestfeedofig
======
advertising
Or if you know a good resource. Much appreciated!

